# Fee free current account overseas



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Good morning

I am sure there is a thread about the N&P Building Society somewhere, but I can't find the specific.

Many of us used the Nationwide's fee free debit card overseas, linked to our current account.

There are one or two products on the market that offer fee free debit card use overseas such as this one from the N&P Building Society

N&P current account

Note there is the possibility of being charged £5 per month though - see the terms and conditions.

Also have a read of this article in connection with the account.

N&P - more info

There is also a fee free debit card account offered by the Cumberland Building Society but you must live in their "branch operating area"

Here is a useful piece of info from the Cumberland's website giving an insight to the cost of using cards overseas.

Cost of card use overseas

Please note I am not connected to any of the societies mentioned, nor am I giving financial advise.

The above info is for your use and is widely available on t'interweb.

There are also various credit cards that offer fee free usage overseas in respect of purchases. The Halifax Clarity credit card is also fee free for cash withdrawals but you are charged interest from the day of the transaction.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Russell,

Re the Halifax Clarity card - did you ever manage to pre load your card with cash and if so, did you still get charged interest on purchases abroad?

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clarity*

Hi

Yes the Clarity....

I used the card for the first time overseas in Spain and can confirm that the exchage rate at the time was very good - there is a thread somewhere with the specifics on. I knew I would be charged interested from the date of the withdrawal until the date I repaid the debt. The debit was cleared after a couple of days once the transaction showed on online banking. I was charged literally a few pence.

Now then, I had considered paying the credit card into a credit balance and thus I would not have a debt after making a cash withdrawal. The cashiers at the Halifax were quite clueless about this, but did stat that I could pay in any amount I chose as the staff could not see what the balance was.

However, the card's terms and conditions state that paying the account into credit must not be done.

I quote the following from the Halifax website

Can I put money on my card to increase my available credit whilst on holiday?

Credit cards are not designed to be used this way. Using the card in this way breaches the product's Terms & Conditions, which state:

7.7 You must not make payments or transfer funds from another credit or store card to your account that would leave a credit balance on your account. We may return any funds that exceed the balance owing on your account to the account from which the money was sent.

Unquote

However, I wil try this later this month when overseas, "just so I know". I suspect that if the card is hammered regularly, then no one would know, but if the only transaction to ever appear is one made overseas from a credit balance, then who knows?

Russell


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought, perhaps wrongly, that the Nationwide had ceased their free card use. I also read somewhere that the PostOffice operate a free scheme.
A


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Clarity*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes the Clarity....
> 
> ...


I can confirm, based on a couple of personal transactions, that with a Santander Zero Credit Card, it is possible to pre load it into a credit state and make fee free and interest free cash withdrawals abroad.
The exchange rate was pretty good and I can find no mention in the T&C that such use is not permitted.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Very interesting. I am about to change our NW cards (personal account and joint account) to something more suitable for our French hols. We live in the Cumberland BS area - at least I think we do as we have a branch here. I wonder what the exchange rates are? I also wonder if the counter staff know where to look for it. I have found them very helpful in the past so perhaps my cynicism is unfounded.

With regard to preloading CCs, my Dad uses his fairly regularly but always pays it off as soon as it appears on his on-line statement. He covers himself by "overpaying" so is usually in credit. However, this is not really the same as preloading with the amount you would need for a holiday.

It will be interesting to see how many companies try to step into NWs shoes. Not too many I hope as I will have even more research to do!!!!!!!

Thanks Russell for the info.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rates*

Sue

I would hazard a guess that the Cumerland B S will use a commercial rate similar to that offered by other banks etc.

You could open an account, send me a card, and I will try it for you!

Russell


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

N & P looks good if you are prepared to pay in £500 a month you get a Gold Classic account with no charges on overseas spending. The test will be over what exchange rate they use. Nationwide has always been very close to the exchange rate quoted by the BBC. Not the tourist rate which is always lower. There does seem to be talk of an acquisition by the Coventry Building Society. I may give this a run and see how it works out.Daily Mail 26th Dec 2010


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Russell

Thanks for the offer, but I think I will open an account and try it for myself :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Actually, I got a leaflet yesterday from the Cumberland and there are a variety of accounts available which one is appropriate seems to depend upon how much you pay in each month. 

Unfortunately lost the leaflet so can't be more specific. 

Exchange rate is the same as other Banks - the Cashier said they use the "London" rates, which after probing means the commercial rate for the day.

Will book an appointment with a view to opening an account to explore the finer print.

Thanks again Russell.

Sue


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we have opened a current account with Bank of Ireland, it is a euro account and transactions are free if a balance of 500 euros is maintained, or you can pay modest transaction fees.
advantage is you can pay in a lump sum with just one conversion charge. it can be monitored on line or via 24/7 phone line.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Russell

Been and gone and done it :lol: 

We have both opened a personal "holiday money" account and a joint account and Liam has transferred 3 current accounts to one at the Cumberland.

Very helpful personal service at a local branch which I value. I know not everyone can use the Cumberland, but it is nice to know that we are not lining the pockets of the Bankers as it is still a mutual.

When we closed our Nationwide accounts the counter staff knew exactly why we were doing so without asking. They must be loosing so much trade with starting to charge.

Thanks for the initial information Russell.

Sue


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*n7p card*

have just opened a n&p gold acc, the exchange rate is the visa rate which i found out with the nation wide card is the bank rate, not bothered about the paying in amount has we paid the same into nationwide,found the staff where very help full with some of the silly questions i asked kenny


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Me too. Just opened the Norwich & Peterborough Classic Gold. No monthly charges as long as you pay in £500 per month. Set up a standing order to do that.

Going to the continent in a couple of weeks. Will report how well it works when we get home.

Dunworkin


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Nationwide credit card has the same charges as the debit card?

Can't recall any paperwork regarding the credit card.

Regards


----------

